# Dream Home Workshop



## Markf (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi all! Putting together a shop for woodworking after many years of hardly touching a power tool. 

I'd like to hear some helpful answers to this question; If you could build your dream workshop in an area slightly larger than a single bay car garage, what would be your priorities as far as the building requirements and lets say first 3 or 4 power tools you would buy? 

My goal is to build small specialty furniture. I'm thinking hearing ideas of people that have been wood working for awhile as far as the things they lack in their shops, or are especially pleased about in their shops, will be very helpful!

Thanks!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Mark,

Welcome to the router forums.  Here's a link to a thread that might give you some helpful insight.

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/109-dream-shop.html?highlight=Dream+shop


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Mark.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Mark I have some pics of my shop. I had a fire earlier this past summer I hate to say it was a blessing that I really didn't think I would want but I have my dream shop compared what I had. Had Dr. Zook accusing me of working out of the back of my truck. The old shop was 67 1/2" wide and about 16' long give or take 2'.  Now I have a 24'x10' half a basement had to share it with the lofml for her laundry center that she calls it. But a drill press, miter saw, table saw, and a band saw is a good start and a router and router table is also a must have for tools to get going. Oh yes plenty of hand tools planes, clamps, chisels. Then a lath if want to get into that also a jointer, planer are nice additions. So you are talking a lot of mula but you start out small as pretty much all of us did and work your way to the finer wood working tools. I started out with a circular saw, jig/saber saw, and a drill and a sander. So it went on from there.


----------

